# cola Cloning?



## superbeast1219 (Jun 23, 2008)

ok so a friend of mine brought over a guy from down soulth that was giving me some advice on my crop. he was telling me u can take a cola at like 3 weeks flowering, clone it, trim all the leaves off and just grow a ball of bud. Has anyone ever herd of this befor or ever tried it? i would love to know, i have 2 scraglers right now that would make good test dummies.


----------



## TMB77 (Jun 23, 2008)

by 'clone it', do you mean just cut it off? like, the top foot or so of the plant?

if so, i'd have to recommend not to do that, but perhaps someone has had luck rooting a cola before and it really works. the delay in lifecycle would be dramatic though, as the roots are forming. you'd have to supply it with a really high humidity environment. you'd have to trim the leaves off because they would all wilt otherwise....basically you'd be left with a stick. 

someone enlighten me?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 23, 2008)

Does not make any sense


----------



## moonbeam (Jun 23, 2008)

well i cloned a col. tok it about 6" long, cut off the biggest set of leaves. this was about 4 weeks into flowering that i took the clone. I just topped my clone and used the top as a new clone so iw will see how that urns out. the clone needs SOME leaves to take in the light but if it has a couple set of leaves you can cut off the biggest set. i wouldnt clone nif your in flowering. the plant is too far along and it could cause stresss and the 2 new cpolas would take too long to grow up right after you cloned it. I would topp btween 2-4 weeks of veg


----------



## roseypanties (Jun 24, 2008)

The No No's Of Growing = Flowering To Vegative Not Good
Vegative To Flowering= Excellent
Before 2 Weeks Flowering = Clones That Dont Yield As Much, So
Only Do This If You Have Too..... If Not, Pacience Is A Virtue (burn That In Your Brain, K?)


----------



## herbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes you can clone your cola for a donkey dic-.This is not recommended for beginners as is very tricky to complete.THIS IS HOW.
Anytime after three weeks into flowering trim off the top cola approx 9-11 inches long.Trim water leaves down by half to cut down water evaporation from new clone,remove lower two inches of cola while scrapping stem to cambium to better accelerate root growth,jell and insert into a filled 16 ounce cup of Sunshine 4 moistened with Advanced nutrient Jump Start.Place seven of these type clones into a clean white bucket,covering top with a clear pot saucer.you need to keep humidity high while heat low inside bucket.I place a high out put fluorescent about four feet over the top of cloning buckets to assure good temperatures for clones.
I came up with this method in order to clone complete new plants verses small clones.If you have any problems feel free to contact.Herbologist


----------



## TMB77 (Jun 24, 2008)

herbologist said:


> Yes you can clone your cola for a donkey dic-.This is not recommended for beginners as is very tricky to complete.THIS IS HOW.
> Anytime after three weeks into flowering trim off the top cola approx 9-11 inches long.Trim water leaves down by half to cut down water evaporation from new clone,remove lower two inches of cola while scrapping stem to cambium to better accelerate root growth,jell and insert into a filled 16 ounce cup of Sunshine 4 moistened with Advanced nutrient Jump Start.Place seven of these type clones into a clean white bucket,covering top with a clear pot saucer.you need to keep humidity high while heat low inside bucket.I place a high out put fluorescent about four feet over the top of cloning buckets to assure good temperatures for clones.
> I came up with this method in order to clone complete new plants verses small clones.If you have any problems feel free to contact.Herbologist



(points to text above) THIS dude knows how to grow....


----------



## superbeast1219 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it worth atemting this or just leave it on the plant? I thought it might be cool to do with some of my small cola that arnt verry dence. Ive been growing on and off for 3-4 years and almost a year ago i got some w/w and got a nice mother and have been cloning crazzy ever sence lol. i def aprishate the advice and i am glad to know someone has herd of it befor it makes me feel a little better about trying it.For rooting it i would think it needs 18/6 or 24/0 right? Then after it is fully rooted switch it back to 12/12? and for how long would i flower? 8 weeks maybe. I think im going to try this so any help is great and ill post some pics along the way


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jul 2, 2008)

I am definitely going to try this ha


----------



## Johneblaze (Jul 7, 2019)

I did it I broke one of my main colas after 4-5 weeks of flowering . Put it in a jiffy pellet and 4 weeks later roots . Definitely took forever but had to try cause the mystery bag see was so good . A little work and patience will always pay off.


----------



## Johneblaze (Jul 7, 2019)

Jesus I didn’t realize this is from 2008 .


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 7, 2019)

superbeast1219 said:


> ok so a friend of mine brought over a guy from down soulth that was giving me some advice on my crop. he was telling me u can take a cola at like 3 weeks flowering, clone it, trim all the leaves off and just grow a ball of bud. Has anyone ever herd of this befor or ever tried it? i would love to know, i have 2 scraglers right now that would make good test dummies.


It’s called flowering clones and monstercropping. Most people know about by now.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 14, 2019)

I took this clone at day 33 of flower, 12/26/17, this pic was taken 1/21/18. she finely began to root!


Here she is on 2/5/19, completed hormone reversal back to veg.

I had plants in the tent in flower so I had to extend her veg time waiting for her siblings to finish.
Day 1 of flower 4/29/19
Day harvest, 6/30/19
What a tangled web we weave!


----------



## Johneblaze (Oct 6, 2019)

Wow amazing


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes it's called monster cropping. Some strains do better then others...and the ones that do good will do awesome. Some get up to a 200% increase of yield
Doing it myself right now that are going outdoors next yr.
I am also revegging the mother...and have a clone that I purposely put into flower when it was young then waited 3 weeks and am revegging as well.


----------



## King_spleef (Oct 12, 2019)

I've been trying to find info on this as I found a strain I really liked I got from bag seed. Once it was well into flowering I took a bud off it and decided to just give it a whirl. 
So far it has been slow going. What little leaves it had wilted off and it is just a nug on a stick. Except I went and checked it the other day and it is rooting. Now I'm wondering if it will grow leaves or what.. This first Pic was from a week ago. 

Here it is today.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 12, 2019)

King_spleef said:


> I've been trying to find info on this as I found a strain I really liked I got from bag seed. Once it was well into flowering I took a bud off it and decided to just give it a whirl.
> So far it has been slow going. What little leaves it had wilted off and it is just a nug on a stick. Except I went and checked it the other day and it is rooting. Now I'm wondering if it will grow leaves or what.. This first Pic was from a week ago.
> View attachment 4406767
> Here it is today.
> View attachment 4406768View attachment 4406769


That soil is very wet! They need to be moist but not drenched. If the fan leaves are withering off it's because there was too much light when they were trying to root. 
Keep the soil a bit dryer and dont have it under super strong lights until it grows a bit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2019)

Works well.


----------



## King_spleef (Oct 13, 2019)

ganga gurl420 said:


> That soil is very wet! They need to be moist but not drenched. If the fan leaves are withering off it's because there was too much light when they were trying to root.
> Keep the soil a bit dryer and dont have it under super strong lights until it grows a bit.


It's not soil it's a aerogarden plug, all hydro.


----------



## King_spleef (Oct 13, 2019)

ganga gurl420 said:


> That soil is very wet! They need to be moist but not drenched. If the fan leaves are withering off it's because there was too much light when they were trying to root.
> Keep the soil a bit dryer and dont have it under super strong lights until it grows a bit.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 13, 2019)

King_spleef said:


> It's not soil it's a aerogarden plug, all hydro.


Ahhh...right on. They look good now


----------



## Father Ramirez (Oct 15, 2019)

Johneblaze said:


> Jesus I didn’t realize this is from 2008 .


Thanks, Lazarus, for resurrecting this ancient post!!
Growing roots on a cut cola. What will stoners think of next? More over thought nonsense to keep our over stimulated minds occupied. In case you guys hadn’t noticed, marijuana makes us crazy.
Just let it grow. The late, great Anthony Bourdain’s recipe for the perfect steak states simply, “sear both sides in a very hot cast iron skillet. Remove from heat. Let rest. And by let rest, I mean don’t fuck with it”
Sound advice regardless of the endeavor


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 15, 2019)

Father Ramirez said:


> Thanks, Lazarus, for resurrecting this ancient post!!
> Growing roots on a cut cola. What will stoners think of next? More over thought nonsense to keep our over stimulated minds occupied. In case you guys hadn’t noticed, marijuana makes us crazy.
> Just let it grow. The late, great Anthony Bourdain’s recipe for the perfect steak states simply, “sear both sides in a very hot cast iron skillet. Remove from heat. Let rest. And by let rest, I mean don’t fuck with it”
> Sound advice regardless of the endeavor


The point of messing with them is to get the biggest yields off of each plant. Obviously yield isnt that important to you since you have stated that you get a couple of ounces off of your grow. Some of us try to achieve several pounds off of one plant. 
Pruning and training plants has been utilized with almost every plant in any garden from pumpkins to tomatoes. 
If your not interested in bigger yields then more power to you..
But this thread is for the ones trying to learn how to grow bigger and better.


----------

